# Weekly Competition 2019-44



## Mike Hughey (Oct 29, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U F R' F' U F' U2 F'
*2. *R U' R' F R' F R2 F R2
*3. *F' U2 R F2 R' U F' R F2 U'
*4. *R U F2 R F' U R2 F2
*5. *U R2 U' F R2 U2 R' F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 R' D U' L2 D' L B' F2 D F
*2. *D2 L2 D2 R D2 R F2 R' B2 D2 L2 B' U L2 B R' U' F D' B U
*3. *B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D F2 D B2 R2 U2 R D F L' B L' R2 D R' U'
*4. *B' U R L' U L' F D F L2 B2 U R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 D'
*5. *U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F' U' R' D U' B' L' U2 L2 U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw' Rw' U' B2 L R' F' R' B' Fw F2 R' U' B2 Uw2 R2 F' R Fw Rw2 F' L2 Fw' Rw F D' Uw F' Rw U' Rw R' B2 Fw' F2 Rw' B' F D' Fw'
*2. *Rw B' Fw' R U' Fw' L B' U2 L F2 L B Fw2 F' Uw2 Fw' L D2 L' D2 U2 Rw F' Rw R2 F2 R2 D2 Uw U2 F' D' Rw2 R D' R Uw L' Uw2
*3. *Uw' U F' Uw' Fw2 U2 L2 D' Uw U Rw' Fw' D2 Uw L R' B F' Rw' R' D2 F2 Uw' Fw2 R D2 L' Uw' B R2 Fw2 L2 Fw L' F' L2 Rw R' B2 Rw2
*4. *Rw2 Fw' D2 B Fw' D Uw' Fw Uw' U2 Rw2 U' L2 Rw2 F' Rw2 R Uw' U' B R F Uw2 R D Fw Uw Rw' B' Uw R' Uw B' Rw2 R' Fw' Uw' Rw' B' U'
*5. *Uw2 Fw2 F L D' Rw D2 R B2 F L2 Rw2 B2 L2 Fw' D' Fw U B D Uw' B' Fw' U Fw2 Rw Uw' Fw Rw' Uw Rw R2 D2 U R2 D' Rw2 Fw2 F' D'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw D' B' F2 Uw Rw2 Dw2 Fw Lw Rw R B Fw2 F2 D2 Uw' L2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw' Rw' R D Rw' B' Fw' L' R2 B L R' F Lw Bw' L Dw Bw' L2 D' L2 Bw2 U Rw Fw D Lw' Dw2 U' B2 L Rw R U R' B' Uw' B' Lw' Bw2
*2. *Fw2 Rw' Uw R Bw' F2 Lw' Rw Uw2 B D2 B2 Fw R' D2 F2 Lw2 Rw2 B2 R2 B2 Fw2 L2 F' Uw2 Rw R U' F Dw2 U B2 Lw2 R' D2 R2 B2 F Dw' L' Uw2 B F' Rw Fw2 R' Dw2 L2 F' Lw D Rw D' R Fw R D' Lw2 Uw Lw
*3. *Fw F D U2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw' Lw' B2 Lw' U' Fw' Dw2 Uw U2 Fw Rw' Uw Rw2 Fw2 F2 Rw D2 Uw' Fw Uw' Fw2 Dw Bw Fw' Uw2 F' Lw Bw Fw L2 Fw2 L2 U Rw' Dw2 R2 Uw' R' D2 Fw' U' L2 Bw2 Uw U' Fw' F' R' Dw' Bw' Rw2 Dw2 Fw Lw'
*4. *Bw Uw' F2 L' U' B2 L' U2 L Uw R2 U' Bw' Uw2 L2 Rw B2 Bw F2 L Fw2 F Lw B' Dw2 U Bw R2 U2 B2 Fw D Bw2 Dw Uw' Fw2 Dw L' Dw2 Rw Bw Rw2 Fw L' U F' L' Dw' Lw' F2 R F' R2 Fw' R' D Lw2 D' Dw2 Lw2
*5. *Uw2 B2 Rw' D' B2 Bw D R Uw2 Bw' D' Bw' L' D' R2 B' R' F Lw Dw2 B' R2 F D' Uw2 L U2 Bw' L2 R2 Bw' Fw' Lw' F2 Lw Rw D2 U R2 Fw Rw Dw Lw2 D2 F' L2 Rw D' R Uw' L2 R' B' Fw' U2 Bw Dw R' Uw2 B'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F2 D' 3U 2F F D2 L 2L 3R 2F' F2 2R2 2B' 2F' 2R 3U2 2L2 U 3R2 2B 3F 2F' L2 2B 3U L' 2L' 2B' D' U2 3R2 3F2 F' R D' 3U2 R' 2F U F D U2 B 2B 3R2 R 2F2 U F2 3U2 2U2 R B2 F2 L B 2B F2 L 2F2 F2 2D' 2U 2F' U' 2B2 3U2 F 3U2 U
*2. *3R2 3U 2U2 B2 2B L 3F' 2R' 2F' 2R' 3F2 R2 2U' B2 2B' 3R' 2R' 2F' 2R' R B2 D R 2D' 2U 2R' D' B F D 3F 3R' 2D' 3U2 B' 2F2 F U' L 2F2 2D2 L2 2L2 R2 3F R B2 L 3R' 2U 2B' D2 L2 3R2 3U 3R2 B' 2B 2F F2 3U2 2B 2D' U R 2D2 L2 2B' 2R2 R
*3. *3R2 2R2 R2 2B 3U U L2 R2 B 3R2 2R2 2B2 2F 2U2 3R' F' 2D' L 2F2 2L 2D' 3U 2B' U' B 3F' D 2U U2 B R2 2D 2U U L2 2L' 3R2 3U2 B' 3F2 3R' U 3F D 2B2 2F F' 3R' 2R' F2 2D 3F F' L' 2U' 3R' 2R F' 2U' F2 2L' 2B' 3F' L2 B' 2R2 3F2 R' 2D' R2
*4. *2L' R U2 F' 2D 2U 3R' U 2B' 2D2 3F2 2F U B 3F F2 U2 3R' 2B R 2B' 3U2 2L2 3R' 2R' D 3F' 2L 2B' 2D 3U2 B' 2D' B' 2L2 D' U' 2B' L 2R2 U2 2B2 F 2D' 2U U2 2F2 F' R B' 3F2 F2 L' 3R' B' 2F 2L' 2R' 2U2 U2 2L2 R' 2U B' 2F2 3U2 2U 3R' 2B 3U'
*5. *2B' 2R' U2 2L 2R2 F 2R 2B 2R 3F' R' 3F D' R' 2F' 3U' U' 2B' L' 3F F' D2 3R2 F 2L' 2R 3U 2F F D' 2D2 2R 2F' 2U2 3F 2L2 U2 F L' 2B' D 2D L' 2B' 2F2 3U U F' L2 R2 D2 2U2 R' 2B2 2F2 D 2D2 3U 3F' 2L' 2U 2R 2D2 2L' 2R F' L 2B' L 2D'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3U U 2R 3B F' 2R 2B 3B' 2F2 3D2 B 3L' D2 U2 2F 2L2 2B F' 2U' 3L2 2R2 2D2 B U' R D' 2D2 3R 2R R' 3F U2 L 3L' 2R 3U' 2L' U' 2L' 3R' F 3R2 D' 2L 3D2 2L2 2R' 2D' 3B2 2D' 2F2 3D2 2B' 3L 2B' 3L D2 2L2 2R' 2B2 3F 2L' 3B2 L 2D' 3R' 2U2 2R2 3U 2R2 R 3F2 2L 2B' D2 2D2 B' 3D' 2L F' D2 U2 3B2 F' 2R2 D' 3D 3F' 2L' 3F2 U' 2R' 2B' D' 3D U 2L 3D2 F2 3D
*2. *2B 3B' 2D' 3U2 L 3L2 R D' 2R D 2D' L 2U' 2L' F' L B2 3F' 2D' 3B 2R2 3D 3B2 3F 2U2 R' 3F2 2F F' L2 2L 3L' 3R' 3U' F 2R2 3B' 2F2 L' 3B U' L 3U2 2U 2L 3L 2R U2 3L D' 2B2 3B 3U2 2U' 2R 3B L 3D U2 3F2 L' 2L R2 F 3L 2R 2U 3L' 2D' L R2 3B 3R' 2B2 2D2 2U B 3B2 2D 3D' 3F2 2L 2F2 2L2 3R' D' B2 2F 3D' 2R2 3U2 3B2 L' 2L' 3B' 3F' 3R R 3U' 2U
*3. *3D' 3F2 3D' R 2F' D 3B' U' 3L' 3B' 2R 2F' F2 2D' 3U' R B' F2 3U L2 3L2 R' 2B 2R 3F2 2F2 2R B' 3B2 3F 2F F' L2 2U2 3L D 3U' F 3L 2R' B2 2F L2 B 2B2 3B2 3F2 2F2 F2 3U2 2B2 2L' D 3F2 D' 2D 2L 3L' 2R2 3D' 2L 3L2 3D' 3L' R2 2F' D R' 2D2 3D2 3B2 2D' 2B' L 3R2 2R' F 2R2 3U F2 L2 3U L' 2R 2D 3U' 2B' 2L D L 2B' 3L 2B' 2D 3R' 2R2 R2 3F2 L2 3R2
*4. *2L 3L2 D 2U B2 F' L R 2F 2L' B 2B 3F' D2 L R' F2 D 2D' 2L B' 3L 3R' 3F 2D' 3D' 3U' 2U 2L' 2U F2 3L R' 3B' 2U' 2F F' 2U2 3F' 2D 3D B 3L' B 2B' 2R B' 2B 2F' 3R' R2 D2 3D2 U2 2B2 3B F L' 3R2 D 2D' 3B' L' 3D2 2F 2U U' 2F' 3L' 2D' 2L2 2D' U' B2 3D 2U 2B' 2F' U' 2R D2 3D' 2U' 3F' 2F' 2R2 2B' D2 3U2 2R U2 2F' 3U2 U' R 2D2 L2 U2 2B2 2R2
*5. *L' 2R B 3F U' L 2L2 R D' 3B' D 2D 3U 2R' 2B 2L2 3R2 R B' D 2D 3D' F' D2 2F 3D 3B 3F 2F2 2L2 R 2B2 F 3R' 2R2 3F' L' D 2D 2U' U2 2R' R2 F' L' 2R' 2D' 3B' U2 L' B2 2L2 3L R2 U2 B2 3U B2 3R 3F' F R2 3B2 2U 3R 2B' 2F2 D 3D2 2L' U L2 3L2 3R2 2U2 U2 L 2F' 3D2 2U2 2B' 3F' 2F2 2R' 2D2 U' R U' 3B' 2D2 3B2 3L' R B 3R 2D2 2R U 3L' 3B2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R' U2 R2 U' R' U F2
*2. *U2 F2 R' F U F U' F2 U'
*3. *U R' F2 R' U R' F' U F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B' R' U2 L' R B' D' U B2 L' B2 F L2 B2 R' L2 B D2 L U2 Fw' Uw
*2. *U2 D' R' L U F' U2 L' F B2 L2 B2 L D B2 L' U2 B D' U' Rw' Uw2
*3. *L' U' L U' R F' R2 L D' U R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U' B' F2 U' Rw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D R F D' Uw2 B' L' B' Fw F U2 B2 D Uw U' F' D2 L' Rw2 D R' Uw B Rw2 B' U B2 R' F' L' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 R' D Uw' U Fw D' U
*2. *F' Uw L' R' Uw2 R' B' L' D L2 D' R Uw Rw R D U2 B2 D L2 R' D Uw' U2 L R Fw F D2 U L2 U2 Rw2 Uw' Fw D' Fw2 U2 B F
*3. *U' Fw Rw B F U2 Fw2 F' D2 Uw' Rw' R' D' Uw U' F Uw' R U L' Rw2 Uw2 U' B' F2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 Fw' Uw B2 L2 Rw' R2 D2 Fw2 D2 F2 D2 Rw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 Dw2 L2 F' D2 Bw' D2 Dw2 U' Lw2 D' Fw Uw Lw2 R' U R B Dw' Uw' R Fw' F2 Dw U' B' R' Uw L' Rw Dw Lw' Rw R Uw2 R2 B L2 U F' Dw Bw2 F2 U2 Bw Dw' L Lw' Uw2 U Bw2 Fw' U2 B L Uw2 U' Rw' F2 D2
*2. *Fw' Dw Bw Rw' R' D' Bw Lw' Fw U' B' Dw F Uw' U' B Uw F D L2 F2 Lw' B2 F Dw2 Bw' Lw' Uw' R' U B' F' Rw' Uw' Fw' D Uw2 U F' Uw' Bw2 Dw Uw2 L2 B2 Bw2 L' Lw U Bw2 F D2 Bw' Rw2 B Bw' Rw Bw U2 L2
*3. *U Lw F' D' B' Bw' Dw L' F' Dw' U' Fw2 D2 F Dw' Rw2 D' Fw' Lw' Uw R' Fw Dw2 F Rw Uw Bw R2 B F2 Dw U B2 Fw' D' U B' D' U2 L' Dw' L' Fw' D Dw' Uw' Rw' R Dw F' D Fw2 F' D' F' Rw B' Lw' D2 F'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 3U' U' B2 3U F2 2D2 2L' 2R 2U' 3R D2 2D' U2 2F' 3U' B2 2B' L2 2R2 2D' 2U2 B' 2F' 2L2 3R' 2R2 R 2F' 3R2 R' B2 3F' 2L 2D2 B' 3F' 2L2 U 2F' F' 3R2 3U 2R D 2D2 2U' 3R2 R D L2 2L 2U' 3F F 2R 3F2 F 2D2 B2 D' 3R2 2D2 3F2 2L2 2D' U 2L' 2U2 2F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F2 D' 3U2 2U' U L' 2R' D2 3F2 2L 2U 3R2 R' 3D L 2R' 2D 2B' F 2U L 2L 3R' R' F D 3F2 U' 3F' 2F 3L R' 3B2 2D2 2F2 L' 2B L' 3R' 3F 2U B' U' 3F F2 2U 3R2 R2 B 2F' 2L' 3B' 2F 2U 2L' 3B2 3U L2 B2 2B' L2 2R R2 2D' R 2U 2B' 2R2 F' 2D' 3U' 3B L' F' 3U 3F' U 3F2 F L B2 3U' F' D' 3F2 2U 2B' 2F 2D' 3B L' 3L' 3B' 2F2 3L' F' 3D2 F' 2L' 3L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B D F2 U2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 F2 U' L D2 L' D2 R2 D2 B2 Rw' Uw
*2. *B U2 F' U2 D' F' L' U' L2 B' R' L U F B L' B F2 L2 D' Rw' Uw
*3. *B' L2 B D2 L' U2 R F' L2 F B L2 D B F' U2 B2 R2 L' Fw' Uw2
*4. *B U2 B U' F D L' U B' D' B2 U2 D B2 U2 D F B' R Fw' Uw
*5. *U R2 L2 D B L2 R U L2 F U D' B F2 U' L' B D2 R' B2 L' Fw' Uw
*6. *R' D2 R2 B L2 D' U L2 U L U' F D2 B' D U R' D B2 D U' Fw Uw'
*7. *U D' R2 L2 B2 L B2 F2 R' F U2 D L' R' B' U2 F2 D2 F' R' Fw Uw'
*8. *U R2 L2 D L2 U' L B L2 D' R B2 F L U L F2 U' L U L2 Fw Uw2
*9. *L U F' L' R F2 U B2 D' B2 D F' B2 D' F2 B2 D2 R' D' B' Rw2 Uw'
*10. *B F2 L2 D F' B' R U' B2 U2 B R U2 L D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*11. *U2 F R2 L D R F' L U2 B' L D' R' F L' D2 R' B' L F' Rw Uw
*12. *L R2 U' R2 L' B' D2 L U F2 U2 B F' D F' B' L B2 D L Fw Uw
*13. *U D' B F D2 L2 B F' D' L R B2 U' R' F2 R2 B' L' B' F' Rw2 Uw
*14. *F B' D2 L2 B U' R F' D' U R B R2 U2 D B' L2 U2 D F2 Rw2 Uw2
*15. *D2 F2 D F' R2 L F' U2 F L' U' L D2 U' R F2 L2 B' L Fw' Uw2
*16. *B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 F' U2 R2 U2 R' L2 U2 D L' R2 F D' B2 Uw
*17. *U B R D L2 B F' R U D L F D B' F' D' U L U R' Uw'
*18. *R F L2 D U' R2 F2 U' R L2 D F' R' B' F' D L2 U R L2 F Rw2 Uw2
*19. *L' B2 U L' D F2 U D' F2 D R2 F' R2 B2 L' F' B2 D B Rw' Uw'
*20. *U' B' D' F' B' L F2 U' L' B2 U F' R L2 U2 D2 B U D' Rw Uw'
*21. *D' R2 F D' R' F2 R F' B' D2 R2 L' U' R' B U2 L B2 R' B2 Rw Uw'
*22. *F' R D' R' L' B2 R' D2 B R' L2 D' B' L' R' U2 D F' R L' U2 Rw' Uw
*23. *R2 L' F' R2 D R2 B' R' U D B L R' F2 D U2 B2 F D F2 D2 Rw' Uw'
*24. *L2 D' L B U' R' D' R L' B' D L F2 D' R2 D2 L' B' U2 F L' Fw Uw2
*25. *B U F B2 L' U F L' B U2 L2 B' F U' L2 F' R2 B U Fw'
*26. *U2 R2 F U2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 F' D' F' D2 B2 R U L' B2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*27. *F D2 R2 U2 R2 B R F' B2 L2 R2 F2 D' R' F R2 F L' R F U2 Rw Uw2
*28. *R' L' D' L' F' U D F U' B U F' U' B' R2 B U2 F2 B2 D' B' Uw2
*29. *U2 R B R' U L2 B U2 B2 R B' U2 F U B' L2 U' B2 L Fw'
*30. *D' B' R2 U2 L' U' R D F2 L2 F' U' R' L' U' B D2 B' L' R Fw Uw'
*31. *D' F B L' F' B' R' B2 D B L R2 F L' D L R2 B L' R2 U Rw Uw'
*32. *U' B' R B2 L R' D U' L D' L2 F R L F B D2 U L2 U2 R2 Fw Uw2
*33. *U2 L' R2 U' D R2 L' D' R D' L' R' U2 F L' D U' R B' Rw2 Uw'
*34. *U L' D R2 B F U' R' F B2 U' R' F2 L F' B' L' B2 L D' Rw Uw2
*35. *D' U2 R' B' F' D' L' F B2 D R2 U2 R' B' U F U B2 F U' Fw' Uw2
*36. *B2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 B' F2 U' L2 B' U R' U L2 D' L' R2 D' R' Fw Uw
*37. *F' D' U' F2 R2 U' F2 B R F B' R F' R F U L' F2 U' R2 Fw' Uw
*38. *U' L' R2 B2 D2 F B' U' L' B' L U L U' F' L2 F' B L2 U' Rw' Uw
*39. *R' B' R' B2 R L2 B D R2 U F U2 L2 R' F' R' B' R D2 R' Fw Uw2
*40. *F' U B2 F2 D' L R' F2 L2 R D L R2 D F' D L' R2 F2 R U' Fw Uw2
*41. *B' L B L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L U2 B' D2 U2 F' B U' B' L F2 B' Rw' Uw'
*42. *B' D F2 L B2 U' D' B F2 U2 F D2 F U' B2 D' B U L R Fw' Uw'
*43. *D' L F' D2 B R U' B R' D R' F2 B U2 B' F D U L U2
*44. *F' L2 D2 F' R2 D2 R' L2 F D' R D L' R B U R' F2 L Uw2
*45. *D F D' U R2 D' L2 D R U2 R' L2 F2 R' L2 F2 L' B' U' L' B Rw Uw'
*46. *B2 D2 L F' R' L2 D2 R B L U L F2 U2 B2 L' F2 R' L2 Fw' Uw'
*47. *U2 B' U F U2 D2 R2 U B2 U B R' D' U F2 D2 R2 F2 U F Rw2 Uw'
*48. *F2 D L' F2 R2 U B' F2 U' B' L2 R' B' R D' L B' L' B' F' Rw' Uw
*49. *D2 L2 B2 F' U2 R' U2 L R B U' L' F' L2 D' U R L2 D' Fw' Uw'
*50. *F2 D R F U L2 R F R L U B' F2 R B2 U2 F' R' U2 R' D2 Fw' Uw
*51. *L2 B' L D R' L D' L' B L R' U D2 L' D' B2 L D2 R Fw' Uw2
*52. *L' F' B' L2 F' R L2 F' L' D2 B U R' U F R' L' F2 U2 L Fw' Uw
*53. *B F2 D' U2 F2 R F2 D B R' B2 L D F' B' U' R B' D2 U F' Rw' Uw
*54. *B L2 U' D2 L2 F' U L B' F2 L' U' B2 L2 B2 R' B2 D' F2 L' Fw Uw'
*55. *D2 B R' L2 D' B F' L R2 B F' L U F2 B L F2 B L2 B' Rw Uw2
*56. *B2 R2 B' U' D' R L' U2 B2 R D F L U2 F' U B2 F2 R2 Fw
*57. *L' D2 L2 R2 B' U D B2 R L' U2 B L2 B F L2 F' D' L' D2 B Rw Uw
*58. *D' B2 D F2 L2 B2 U F' D L2 R' D' U L' U' L' U' R L2 B' R2 Fw Uw2
*59. *R D2 R D2 R' B L F2 D F2 R' F B R' U2 L2 D F2 D2 F' Rw Uw2
*60. *D F2 R B U2 F' L' B L2 B' D B L2 D L2 U' F' R F D' R Fw Uw2
*61. *D2 R2 U2 B' U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B2 U D' R' B2 R2 F2 U R' D2 Fw Uw'
*62. *B R2 U' L2 B' F U' B' D F2 B U' B2 U D F' D2 U' F' R' Fw Uw
*63. *B2 R2 L U R L' B2 D2 B R2 L D' R2 B2 D R D2 U' F L Fw Uw
*64. *B' L B2 F R B' D F' R D2 L B' F2 U' D R' L' B F' Rw Uw2
*65. *L F2 D F D F L B' U F B' R2 D' B2 L D B' R2 B' F Rw2 Uw'
*66. *L' R' F' L' U2 D2 L2 F2 B2 L B D2 F' U2 L' U' D' F' R Fw' Uw'
*67. *R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 B2 R2 F2 R' D2 R D' B' R' L Fw Uw'
*68. *F' L D2 R' D' L F B2 R' U2 F' B' D' F D2 F' B' U' F L D Rw2 Uw'
*69. *F D2 F' U' D F2 B' R2 L2 F' L' F2 U' B L' B U' L D2 B Uw'
*70. *F U2 L' D2 L2 B2 U2 L U B' L2 B L' B U2 D2 F' B' R' D' Rw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 L' F2 L D2 B U F L' B' U2
*2. *B' U2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 R2 U B2 L' B D L U' L B F'
*3. *R F2 D' B' U R U' R' L F R U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R D2
*4. *D' R2 B D' R F U' R2 B' L' F2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 U D B2 D'
*5. *U2 F' D2 B2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 L R2 B' D R F2 D2 F' U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 D2 B2 D F2 D' L2 D B2 D2 F L F2 R B' D' R U' B' U'
*2. *B L2 D' R D' L D F D2 R' U' B2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 U D L2
*3. *L' F2 U2 R D2 U2 R D2 R U2 B2 U' L' B U2 F2 U2 B L F
*4. *F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 U R2 B2 L2 F D L2 B U F U' R D2
*5. *F2 U' F2 D F2 D2 L2 U' F2 D B R2 D' R2 D2 B' R F U L'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B' D2 L U L2 D2 L D F' L
*2. *D2 U2 R' B2 L B2 U2 L' B2 R2 F2 U' L' D' U2 L' B' R2 D' B2 L
*3. *D2 L2 B U R2 F' L' B U F B2 U' F2 U2 L2 D R2 D' L2 D B2
*4. *F2 U2 R U2 B2 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 B L2 D L2 B' L' F U'
*5. *U2 R' D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' D R' F' R2 B2 U' L R' B' D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L U2 L' B2 R2 F2 L U2 B2 L' U2 B' U' R' B D' R U' L2 D' F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 B R2 F' D2 L2 R2 F' L2 B2 R2 D' B L' R U2 F U F' D' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U R D F2 D B D2 L2 B2 D F B2 D2 F' L2 D2 B L2 D2 L2 F R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' U' R' U2 F U' F2 R2 U2
*3. *U D' L' F2 D' F' R2 U L2 F' R2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D'
*4. *Uw2 Fw2 D Uw' Fw F D' L' B' Rw2 D2 B2 L2 R Uw' U2 Fw' F' D' B L' F2 U' L Uw2 Fw L2 Rw F2 R Uw' B Fw' F2 D' U Fw L2 B' Uw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' U F U' R U' R F U'
*3. *F2 D R2 D F2 D B2 U2 L2 U' L2 R F2 L' B2 F R' B' R' U' L
*4. *L2 Rw2 R2 U2 B2 Fw2 D2 Uw U2 L2 R' B' Uw Rw' B' L2 R D F' D2 R2 B Fw' L2 F2 L Uw' B' Uw2 B' Rw' Fw L' B2 U' F' Rw Uw2 Rw' Fw'
*5. *Rw' R' Dw L B2 U B' Bw R2 F' R' B D F' Lw R Bw2 D2 Dw2 Fw' Lw2 U' Bw L' Fw2 F D Uw' Lw' Rw' D B Lw2 Rw2 D F2 D Dw U' Rw R2 Dw2 L' Bw2 L R Dw2 R2 D2 Uw' U2 R' Bw' D' Dw2 Lw U' B2 Dw L

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U2 F' R' F R' F' R U' F
*3. *L2 D' F2 U R2 D' U' R2 U' F2 U' B' R U R2 F U L D2 R
*4. *B F2 L2 Rw' U B2 F' D U' L2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 B' Fw U' Fw R2 Fw F' Uw' U L2 Uw2 B2 Uw L2 Uw U' Fw L2 Rw Fw F' R D Rw' Fw Rw' R
*5. *Lw R2 D B' Bw2 F2 D' Lw' Dw B Fw2 F Uw2 Fw Rw2 Fw' L' Dw2 Uw2 B' D Uw' L' D2 U' Rw2 Uw B' Fw Dw' U Lw2 Bw2 F2 Lw Bw2 Uw2 F D F D2 Dw' Rw2 F' R' D2 Bw Lw' B2 D Fw' L Rw' R' Fw2 D' Uw Lw' D2 Lw'
*6. *2R' 3F' 2F' D' 3U2 B2 3U B' 2B2 3F2 2F2 2L2 2R2 2D2 2U2 2B' 3U2 2U R2 3F' 3R2 F 2U2 L' R2 F' 2D2 F D' 3U 2U 3F2 2F' 2R2 U2 3F 2F 3R' 2D2 3U U F 3R R2 D' 3U 2F D' 3U2 R B' 2B 2F2 F2 L' 2L 3R 2R' 2F2 L2 D2 3R2 F R D' 2U' U R2 3F' 2U

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' F R' F2 R' U F2 R2
*3. *D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 R D U2 F D2 B' L R U' F
*4. *D' F Rw2 U' L2 D2 U2 B2 Uw U F Uw L Rw2 F2 D2 L Rw2 U F U2 L2 Rw' Uw Fw2 U L2 B2 Fw R F' R2 Uw Fw' R U' Fw2 F Rw B'
*5. *Bw' Fw D' Dw2 B2 Bw' Fw2 L' Lw2 D2 F2 Rw' D2 R Fw2 Dw U2 R D' L Bw2 L' D2 Uw L' Rw Fw' Dw2 Rw D Dw Lw B' Lw F L R2 Dw2 B2 Dw2 B' Fw Dw2 Rw' U L' Lw2 Fw' F' Uw' U' B2 Rw' R' Uw L2 Lw Bw' F' L2
*6. *R2 2D2 3R2 2U2 U2 L2 2U2 B L2 2D 2F 2R R D' 3F2 2D' 2F' 2L B' U 2L2 F' U2 2B' L2 3F 2D' 3R' 3U' 2B2 D R2 3U2 2R D 3U' 3F' F2 U' 2L' 2B' 2U 2L' 2F L2 3R2 R F' 2D F' 2U' U2 3F U2 L2 2L' 2R 2B' 2F' L2 2R B2 3U2 B U' L 2D2 F2 3R' 2B'
*7. *L2 R2 3F U 3B2 2F 3U 3B2 L 3D' 3R2 3F' 2L' 2R D' F 3L 3R R2 2D2 3U2 2U 2L 3U' 2R R 3D' 2B 3R 2U2 3F 3R' U2 L' 2L 3L' 3U' L D 2B 3L' D' 3D B' 2B 2U2 U B2 2D 2U' 3L' 3D2 B 2B 3F' 3R' 3F 2D B2 2F L2 3R R U L' 3B2 U' F' 2L' 3F2 D 2D2 2L 3R' 2R R F2 2L R 2F' 3U' 2F' 2U' 2L' 3F 2D2 3U' U' 2B 3R U2 3F R2 3D2 2R' 2B' L' B 3B2 2F'

*Clock*
*1. *UR2+ DR5- DL3+ UL4- U3- R2- D2- L4- ALL3+ y2 U1- R3- D2+ L1- ALL4- DR 
*2. *UR5+ DR3+ DL5- UL3+ U6+ R0+ D5- L1+ ALL3- y2 U1+ R0+ D3- L1- ALL5+ DR DL UL 
*3. *UR4- DR6+ DL2+ UL5+ U3+ R0+ D2+ L2+ ALL2+ y2 U3+ R2- D2- L2+ ALL2- UR 
*4. *UR6+ DR5+ DL0+ UL3- U4+ R3+ D3- L3+ ALL4+ y2 U6+ R4- D6+ L6+ ALL3+ UR UL 
*5. *UR1- DR4+ DL5+ UL5+ U2- R0+ D2+ L0+ ALL1- y2 U4+ R4- D1+ L4- ALL4- DR DL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R B L' B L B' R l' r u
*2. *L' R' B L' R B' R L' B l' b
*3. *L' U L' U R L B' U' l r' b
*4. *L' R' L R' L' B L' l' b u
*5. *L R' B U' L U L U l' r u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (-2, -2) / (5, 2) / (-2, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (5, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, 4) / (2, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(0, -1) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) / (0, -3) /
*3. *(0, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 3) / (0, -2) / (1, 0)
*4. *(-5, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (5, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(-3, 2) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, -2) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L R U' B' U' R L' U' B' U' B'
*2. *B U B' U' L R B' L' R' L B'
*3. *B L B' U' B' L' U' B' U B R'
*4. *R U R' L B' R' U' R B' R' L
*5. *B U B' R B L' U' L' U L R'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*2. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
*4. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F U' R2 U R' U' F' U R2 F'
*3. *U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 U' F U R2 B R' D U2 R' U2 L'
*4. *B2 Rw2 Uw' Rw' D Uw' Rw' B' Fw' L2 B2 Fw L2 Uw U2 F' U' Fw2 F' Uw U' L2 Rw' R' F L2 D U B R' B' D L2 R' D L' D' U B R
*5. *B' Bw' L2 D2 Rw' Dw' B2 Fw2 U2 F D F' Dw2 U2 L' Fw' Dw R' Bw' Fw' F2 L' U2 Bw2 Fw2 U' Bw2 Lw' Uw' Lw' Fw' F' Rw B2 Dw2 Fw' L' R' Dw L Dw' Rw' U' Fw F2 Lw' Rw2 Dw2 R2 Bw' F' R2 F Rw R' D2 F' U' Rw Dw
*OH. *L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D2 B' R' D2 F' L2 D B F D' U'
*Clock. *UR1+ DR3- DL4- UL5+ U2- R6+ D1- L3+ ALL4- y2 U4- R6+ D5- L3- ALL4+ DL UL 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U L' B' U R B U' L R l r' b u'
*Square-1. *(3, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) /
*Skewb. *R B R' L B' R' B L' U' L' U'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F l f r' R B' f r b' L F L F L' R F
*2. *b' f' r' f' l' r' b' r' B R' B F' R' B F' R'
*3. *R' l' b f' F' L f l' R F' L B F L' R F'
*4. *F f' l r' f r R' B' b R' F' R B L' F' L' B'
*5. *F L B R b r R f r B' L' R B' F L R' B' R'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw U R Lw Rw U Bw L Uw R' Uw B' Uw Lw' Rw' Lw Rw Lw' Bw' Uw Bw r' b'
*2. *Rw U' B Rw' Uw' B' Rw Uw' L R B' Uw' Lw' Rw Lw' Rw Uw' Lw' Bw' Lw u' r b'
*3. *U' R' Bw' Lw' R' Bw' L Rw U' B Lw' Bw Uw' Lw' Bw' Lw' Uw r b
*4. *R Lw U' Rw' L B Lw' U Rw' U Uw' Lw' Rw Uw Bw Lw' Uw' u l' r'
*5. *Bw Rw Uw U' Bw' Rw U R' Uw L' B Rw' Lw' Bw' Lw Rw Lw Rw Uw u l' r b'


----------



## fun at the joy (Oct 29, 2019)

I am pretty sure that the user DarkSavage on weekly comp is a cheater.
It is his first competition in ss weekly comp, he averages around 40 on 3x3 (look at Accomplishment Thread) and he places first in 15 events and has really really good results, especially in 2x2, 2BLD and Clock and other events.
So if you read this @DarkSavage, cheating is not cool and you do not really have advantages from that (besides placing first)
so PLEASE stop that!


----------



## fun at the joy (Oct 29, 2019)

I guess he read it


----------



## ProStar (Oct 30, 2019)

fun at the joy said:


> I guess he read it



I did. I apoligize for entering fake times(although idk why I decided to do it tbh), and I deleted all the times. I also posted some new times for some of the events, although legit this time.


----------



## fun at the joy (Oct 30, 2019)

That is good!
Somewhen you reach that level doing real solves


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Oct 30, 2019)

I hope you can improve for real, and it's fun to see non cheating improvement so good luck to you two


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Oct 30, 2019)

2x2 Ao5 - 7.13


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm not rouxd said:


> 2x2 Ao5 - 7.13


Could you please give the individual times? I need them for the database entry.


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Oct 30, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> Could you please give the individual times? I need them for the database entry.


just scratch me off the list, i deleted the times


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Sorry that I have to post my times on this page. The website will let me log into everything except the weekly comps.

*2x2
1.* 6.15
*2.* 5.90
*3.* 6.37
*4.* (6.52)
*5.* (5.38)
*Average:* 6.14

*3x3
1.* 19.82
*2.* (18.90)
*3.* 22.90
*4.* (24.86)
*5.* 23.30
*Average:* 22.00

*4x4
1.* 1:57.05
*2.* 2:06.54
*3.* (1:34.18)
*4.* 1:58.04
*5.* (DNF)
*Average:* 2:00.54

*2-4 Relay*
2:18.23

*3x3 One-Handed
1.* 58.22
*2.* 55.84
*3.* 55.03
*4.* (42.21)
*5.* (58.62)
*Average:* 56.36

*Pyraminx
1.* (12.87)
*2.* 9.84
*3.* 11.70
*4.* (9.46)
*5.* 10.09
*Average:* 10.54

*Skewb
1.* (9.97)
*2.* (17.99)
*3.* 11.44
*4.* 14.19
*5.* 15.81
*Average:* 13.81

*Square-1
1.* 1:38.50
*2.* 1:22.22
*3.* (2:14.52)
*4.* (1:02.20)
*5.* 1:15.27
*Average:* 1:25.33


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 18, 2019)

Sorry, I realized I managed to forget all about posting results here last week - too much going on. I need to make some customizations to the code to generate the results from a previous week; I will try to get this done later tonight.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 19, 2019)

Results for week 44: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, OriginalUsername, and ichcubegern!

*2x2x2*(152)
1.  1.45 MichaelNielsen
2.  1.51 Varun Mohanraj
3.  1.53 Sameer Aggarwal


Spoiler



4.  1.67 Khairur Rachim
5.  1.69 Legomanz
6.  1.72 OriginalUsername
7.  1.88 ExultantCarn
8.  1.91 Sean Hartman
9.  1.94 Magdamini
10.  2.00 TipsterTrickster
11.  2.05 JakubDrobny
12.  2.06 Michał Krasowski
13.  2.14 JoXCuber
14.  2.29 JackPfeifer
15.  2.32 Imran Rahman
16.  2.33 asacuber
17.  2.48 wuque man
18.  2.50 DhruvA
18.  2.50 Angry_Mob
20.  2.60 Mateusz Kozioł
21.  2.72 Luke Garrett
22.  2.78 boroc226han
23.  2.79 Sowrduk
24.  2.80 cuberkid10
25.  2.89 Kylegadj
26.  2.90 mihnea3000
27.  2.94 tJardigradHe
28.  3.04 BradyCubes08
29.  3.07 camcuber
30.  3.12 NathanaelCubes
31.  3.13 AlphaCam625
32.  3.19 MrKuba600
32.  3.19 Nutybaconator
34.  3.21 milo black
35.  3.23 Trig0n
35.  3.23 Clément B.
37.  3.34 Michael DeLaRosa
38.  3.38 HawaiiLife745
38.  3.38 Fred Lang
40.  3.42 niclas.mach
41.  3.43 Logan
42.  3.53 G2013
43.  3.58 typo56
44.  3.60 Zeke Mackay
44.  3.60 Natanael
46.  3.62 DGCubes
47.  3.63 GTGil
48.  3.70 Toothcraver55
49.  3.72 nikodem.rudy
50.  3.73 Brayden Adams
51.  3.77 HendrikW
52.  3.80 V.Kochergin
53.  3.81 MartinN13
54.  3.84 Little Sunrise
55.  3.85 Jscuber
55.  3.85 LolTreeMan
55.  3.85 Dylan Swarts
58.  3.89 bennettstouder
59.  3.94 remopihel
59.  3.94 eyeball321
61.  3.96 Sub1Hour
62.  3.98 MCuber
63.  4.01 Ontricus
63.  4.01 Julio974
65.  4.04 Coinman_
66.  4.06 RapsinSix
67.  4.07 BradenTheMagician
68.  4.09 Zach Clark
69.  4.13 yudo.r
70.  4.16 dollarstorecubes
71.  4.18 Underwatercuber
71.  4.18 begiuli65
73.  4.19 [email protected]
74.  4.26 tavery343
75.  4.27 Shadowjockey
76.  4.29 BleachedTurtle
77.  4.32 abhijat
78.  4.33 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
78.  4.33 d2polld
80.  4.43 Rollercoasterben
81.  4.44 Bonkashi
82.  4.47 2018JAIN01
83.  4.52 Billybong378
84.  4.54 João Vinicius
85.  4.64 Alpha cuber
86.  4.67 Isaac Latta
86.  4.67 Aadil- ali
86.  4.67 Liam Wadek
89.  4.70 [email protected]
90.  4.74 InlandEmpireCuber
91.  4.79 ThatLucas
92.  4.83 Axel Lönnstedt
93.  4.87 brad711
94.  4.88 wearephamily1719
95.  4.96 monstercuber
96.  4.98 DesertWolf
97.  5.01 Keenan Johnson
98.  5.06 ARandomCuber
99.  5.07 ichcubegern
100.  5.09 Immolated-Marmoset
101.  5.23 fun at the joy
102.  5.26 Koen van Aller
102.  5.26 mikiwow123
104.  5.31 NewoMinx
104.  5.31 JakeKlassen
104.  5.31 markdlei
107.  5.35 Infraredlizards
108.  5.40 T1_M0
109.  5.42 skewby_cuber
110.  5.49 epride17
111.  5.57 Aman Kamath
112.  5.62 HooverCuber
112.  5.62 MattP98
114.  5.73 Alea
114.  5.73 abunickabhi
116.  5.76 VIBE_ZT
117.  5.80 Cooki348
118.  5.87 george dunners
119.  5.93 Glomnipotent
120.  5.95 oliver sitja sichel
121.  5.97 Kejepsi
122.  6.02 DonovanTheCool
123.  6.03 topppits
124.  6.12 Comvat
125.  6.15 jake.levine
126.  6.18 John Benwell
127.  6.25 filipemtx
128.  6.33 [email protected]
129.  6.35 UnknownCanvas
130.  6.38 Guilhermehrc
131.  6.56 ngmh
132.  6.66 pizzacrust
133.  6.68 Cubinwitdapizza
134.  6.93 Ian Pang
135.  6.94 Mike Hughey
136.  7.07 Thelegend12
137.  7.24 dschieses
138.  7.51 taco_schell
139.  7.79 nevinscph
140.  7.94 Henry Lipka
141.  8.00 Petri Krzywacki
142.  8.64 PingPongCuber
143.  9.50 One Wheel
144.  9.84 Bamboo Cuber
145.  11.98 MarkA64
146.  12.01 PetrusQuber
147.  14.08 MatsBergsten
148.  15.17 DarkSavage
149.  15.50 Vraj95Soni
150.  18.99 Cubeguy11
151.  22.88 Eligora
152.  DNF riz3ndrr


*3x3x3*(173)
1.  7.09 Luke Garrett
2.  7.33 Khairur Rachim
3.  7.51 Varun Mohanraj


Spoiler



4.  7.52 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  7.71 MikaSmulders
6.  7.87 JackPfeifer
7.  7.88 Jscuber
8.  7.96 OriginalUsername
9.  8.35 Zeke Mackay
10.  8.74 wuque man
11.  8.75 MichaelNielsen
12.  8.81 jancsi02
13.  8.83 thecubingwizard
13.  8.83 Sowrduk
15.  8.88 mihnea3000
16.  8.95 zhata
17.  8.98 cuberkid10
18.  8.99 milo black
19.  9.08 asacuber
20.  9.09 tJardigradHe
21.  9.21 Sean Hartman
22.  9.31 Magdamini
23.  9.52 ExultantCarn
24.  9.63 HawaiiLife745
25.  9.71 Toothcraver55
26.  9.78 Shadowjockey
27.  9.83 AlphaCam625
27.  9.83 JoXCuber
29.  9.90 JakubDrobny
30.  9.96 Zach Clark
31.  10.03 V.Kochergin
32.  10.06 Legomanz
33.  10.07 MrKuba600
34.  10.12 Kylegadj
35.  10.18 G2013
36.  10.25 Ontricus
37.  10.26 DGCubes
38.  10.27 Logan
39.  10.33 Little Sunrise
40.  10.40 dollarstorecubes
41.  10.41 NewoMinx
42.  10.48 boroc226han
43.  10.52 2017LAMB06
43.  10.52 Clément B.
45.  10.53 BradenTheMagician
46.  10.65 ichcubegern
47.  10.78 DhruvA
48.  10.94 JakeKlassen
49.  11.01 Michael DeLaRosa
50.  11.02 Keenan Johnson
50.  11.02 Nutybaconator
52.  11.10 Isaac Latta
53.  11.14 2018JAIN01
54.  11.17 jackeyguy
55.  11.26 riz3ndrr
56.  11.32 nikodem.rudy
57.  11.43 GTGil
57.  11.43 Michał Krasowski
59.  11.50 HendrikW
60.  11.61 Julio974
60.  11.61 [email protected]
62.  11.73 NathanaelCubes
62.  11.73 MCuber
64.  11.75 Coinman_
65.  11.82 RapsinSix
66.  11.84 Abhi
67.  12.08 Cuber2113
67.  12.08 skewby_cuber
67.  12.08 monstercuber
70.  12.09 typo56
71.  12.16 Fred Lang
72.  12.17 yudo.r
72.  12.17 ARandomCuber
74.  12.26 LolTreeMan
75.  12.46 brad711
76.  12.47 DonovanTheCool
77.  12.57 Guilhermehrc
78.  12.58 Keroma12
79.  12.63 abunickabhi
80.  12.70 Axel Lönnstedt
81.  12.73 Cooki348
81.  12.73 Trig0n
83.  12.75 [email protected]
84.  12.86 MartinN13
85.  12.90 niclas.mach
86.  12.92 fun at the joy
87.  12.96 Imran Rahman
88.  13.02 d2polld
89.  13.04 Sub1Hour
90.  13.13 Underwatercuber
91.  13.21 xyzzy
92.  13.26 João Vinicius
93.  13.36 speedcube.insta
94.  13.37 MattP98
95.  13.57 Glomnipotent
96.  13.60 Dylan Swarts
97.  13.63 Liam Wadek
97.  13.63 abhijat
99.  13.72 mikiwow123
100.  13.74 ican97
101.  13.78 Ian Pang
102.  13.80 BleachedTurtle
102.  13.80 Aman Kamath
104.  13.99 [email protected]
105.  14.02 Koen van Aller
106.  14.09 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
107.  14.24 eyeball321
108.  14.39 Immolated-Marmoset
109.  14.42 remopihel
110.  14.76 InlandEmpireCuber
111.  14.81 Rollercoasterben
112.  14.84 tavery343
113.  14.86 DesertWolf
114.  14.90 bennettstouder
115.  14.92 Aadil- ali
116.  14.95 TheNoobCuber
117.  15.00 begiuli65
118.  15.09 revaldoah
119.  15.15 Natanael
120.  15.19 oliver sitja sichel
121.  15.26 Infraredlizards
122.  15.34 topppits
123.  15.39 ThatLucas
124.  15.46 Angry_Mob
125.  15.52 jake.levine
126.  15.83 Henry Lipka
127.  15.84 Apolo
128.  15.99 colegemuth
129.  16.00 epride17
130.  16.43 xbrandationx
131.  16.45 nevinscph
132.  16.60 thatkid
133.  16.71 filipemtx
134.  16.84 Alpha cuber
135.  16.86 sascholeks
136.  16.91 ngmh
137.  16.97 TheKravCuber
138.  17.16 Bonkashi
139.  17.32 Brayden Adams
140.  17.42 UnknownCanvas
141.  17.60 pizzacrust
142.  17.63 Cubinwitdapizza
143.  17.68 Alea
144.  17.75 george dunners
145.  18.01 Petri Krzywacki
146.  18.34 Billybong378
147.  18.36 John Benwell
148.  18.64 VIBE_ZT
149.  19.01 Vraj95Soni
150.  19.65 Kejepsi
151.  19.79 PingPongCuber
152.  19.91 [email protected]
153.  20.45 Casper A.
154.  21.30 taco_schell
155.  21.53 markdlei
156.  21.75 Mike Hughey
157.  22.10 MarkA64
158.  22.65 [email protected]
159.  22.68 HooverCuber
160.  22.70 Comvat
161.  25.45 dschieses
162.  26.19 Atomix
163.  26.35 PetrusQuber
164.  26.64 Thelegend12
165.  26.97 One Wheel
166.  30.40 Bamboo Cuber
167.  31.94 wearephamily1719
168.  35.98 MatsBergsten
169.  40.38 DarkSavage
170.  44.19 Cubeguy11
171.  44.38 Charlene Palafox
172.  1:06.74 Eligora
173.  DNF Vincent (Xuan Yong ting


*4x4x4*(109)
1.  28.55 cuberkid10
2.  30.59 jancsi02
3.  32.63 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  33.29 Sean Hartman
5.  33.35 thecubingwizard
6.  34.84 MrKuba600
7.  35.65 Michał Krasowski
8.  36.24 Shadowjockey
9.  37.08 parkertrager
10.  37.31 MCuber
11.  37.35 OriginalUsername
12.  37.42 ichcubegern
13.  37.55 Michael DeLaRosa
14.  38.28 G2013
15.  39.61 boroc226han
16.  40.42 Ontricus
17.  40.97 niclas.mach
18.  40.98 Little Sunrise
19.  41.75 milo black
20.  41.83 Zeke Mackay
21.  41.88 DGCubes
22.  41.99 MichaelNielsen
23.  42.02 Coinman_
24.  42.11 V.Kochergin
25.  42.15 HawaiiLife745
26.  42.16 dollarstorecubes
27.  42.33 Clément B.
28.  43.17 typo56
29.  44.38 nikodem.rudy
30.  44.65 BradenTheMagician
31.  44.69 [email protected]
32.  45.61 Luke Garrett
33.  46.64 nevinscph
34.  46.71 Sub1Hour
35.  47.74 Dylan Swarts
36.  47.75 riz3ndrr
37.  47.95 GTGil
38.  48.07 Fred Lang
39.  48.55 Logan
40.  49.05 João Vinicius
41.  49.40 Natanael
42.  49.56 abhijat
43.  49.63 TheNoobCuber
44.  49.73 fun at the joy
45.  49.83 Nutybaconator
46.  50.19 jake.levine
47.  50.25 xyzzy
48.  50.30 thatkid
49.  50.74 ThatLucas
50.  51.03 Isaac Latta
51.  51.44 LolTreeMan
52.  52.32 zhata
53.  52.52 DonovanTheCool
54.  52.64 mikiwow123
55.  52.67 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
56.  52.81 Alea
57.  52.86 AlphaCam625
58.  53.12 abunickabhi
59.  54.05 DesertWolf
60.  54.32 begiuli65
61.  54.58 monstercuber
62.  54.79 colegemuth
63.  55.02 Axel Lönnstedt
64.  56.32 Liam Wadek
65.  56.39 Henry Lipka
66.  56.72 BleachedTurtle
67.  57.37 bennettstouder
68.  57.50 epride17
69.  57.72 yudo.r
70.  58.42 remopihel
71.  58.45 RapsinSix
72.  59.37 Rollercoasterben
73.  1:00.92 Glomnipotent
74.  1:01.14 tavery343
75.  1:02.01 ARandomCuber
76.  1:02.18 2018JAIN01
77.  1:02.20 d2polld
78.  1:02.59 UnknownCanvas
79.  1:02.83 topppits
80.  1:03.62 Koen van Aller
81.  1:04.48 Julio974
82.  1:04.51 brad711
83.  1:04.64 John Benwell
84.  1:06.73 Trig0n
85.  1:07.77 Angry_Mob
86.  1:07.97 skewby_cuber
87.  1:09.63 Kejepsi
88.  1:09.74 VIBE_ZT
89.  1:11.95 InlandEmpireCuber
90.  1:14.18 Ian Pang
91.  1:15.20 Alpha cuber
92.  1:16.67 Petri Krzywacki
93.  1:20.66 HooverCuber
94.  1:22.52 PingPongCuber
95.  1:27.86 Comvat
96.  1:28.33 oliver sitja sichel
97.  1:28.34 ngmh
98.  1:28.56 markdlei
99.  1:28.95 Mike Hughey
100.  1:30.83 One Wheel
101.  1:33.20 Brayden Adams
102.  1:34.57 pizzacrust
103.  1:36.81 dschieses
104.  1:48.65 taco_schell
105.  1:50.48 wearephamily1719
106.  1:56.83 Thelegend12
107.  2:05.00 MatsBergsten
108.  2:05.15 Billybong378
109.  3:48.17 Cubeguy11


*5x5x5*(69)
1.  56.78 cuberkid10
2.  58.96 Sean Hartman
3.  59.88 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  1:03.86 Jscuber
5.  1:04.25 OriginalUsername
6.  1:05.83 Khairur Rachim
6.  1:05.83 ichcubegern
8.  1:07.38 Shadowjockey
9.  1:12.36 HawaiiLife745
10.  1:14.32 G2013
11.  1:16.34 MCuber
12.  1:16.71 Michał Krasowski
13.  1:18.59 DGCubes
14.  1:18.78 LolTreeMan
15.  1:18.85 João Vinicius
16.  1:19.63 Luke Garrett
17.  1:19.74 MrKuba600
18.  1:20.09 Clément B.
19.  1:21.92 nevinscph
20.  1:24.70 dollarstorecubes
21.  1:24.98 Ontricus
22.  1:26.38 typo56
23.  1:26.54 nikodem.rudy
24.  1:27.68 MichaelNielsen
25.  1:28.84 jake.levine
26.  1:29.23 abunickabhi
27.  1:29.56 Sub1Hour
28.  1:29.92 Michael DeLaRosa
29.  1:30.30 boroc226han
30.  1:30.59 fun at the joy
31.  1:31.12 xyzzy
32.  1:31.30 V.Kochergin
33.  1:32.46 monstercuber
34.  1:33.86 yudo.r
35.  1:34.40 riz3ndrr
36.  1:34.83 BleachedTurtle
37.  1:35.92 begiuli65
38.  1:36.29 ARandomCuber
39.  1:36.44 Nutybaconator
40.  1:39.89 Fred Lang
41.  1:41.32 Dylan Swarts
42.  1:43.45 Alea
43.  1:44.67 Casper A.
44.  1:48.65 Henry Lipka
45.  1:50.64 Rollercoasterben
46.  1:54.82 DesertWolf
47.  1:56.44 Natanael
48.  1:59.79 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
49.  1:59.93 Cooki348
50.  2:00.42 brad711
51.  2:03.91 topppits
52.  2:04.45 Logan
53.  2:10.75 Axel Lönnstedt
54.  2:14.57 Trig0n
55.  2:17.77 abhijat
56.  2:28.55 d2polld
57.  2:34.07 One Wheel
58.  2:34.69 Koen van Aller
59.  2:39.96 Petri Krzywacki
60.  2:54.72 2018JAIN01
61.  2:57.83 PingPongCuber
62.  3:37.34 HooverCuber
63.  3:58.76 MatsBergsten
64.  4:14.28 Thelegend12
65.  4:33.74 Bamboo Cuber
66.  6:21.53 wearephamily1719
67.  DNF milo black
67.  DNF Julio974
67.  DNF pizzacrust


*6x6x6*(29)
1.  1:47.88 Sean Hartman
2.  1:49.88 Jscuber
3.  2:03.40 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  2:04.54 ichcubegern
5.  2:08.56 Coinman_
6.  2:18.19 OriginalUsername
7.  2:29.94 Keroma12
8.  2:32.68 xyzzy
9.  2:34.77 LolTreeMan
10.  2:34.84 DGCubes
11.  2:45.79 dollarstorecubes
12.  2:47.48 nevinscph
13.  2:51.86 boroc226han
14.  2:52.03 João Vinicius
15.  2:53.62 jake.levine
16.  2:56.80 Sub1Hour
17.  3:01.40 abunickabhi
18.  3:04.89 Clément B.
19.  3:15.76 fun at the joy
20.  3:23.59 Fred Lang
21.  3:39.32 riz3ndrr
22.  4:01.96 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
23.  4:05.17 topppits
24.  4:09.35 brad711
25.  4:17.65 One Wheel
26.  4:24.71 Rollercoasterben
27.  4:58.81 Petri Krzywacki
28.  7:40.66 PingPongCuber
29.  7:45.08 MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(25)
1.  2:40.47 Sean Hartman
2.  2:48.09 Jscuber
3.  2:53.61 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  3:23.44 HawaiiLife745
5.  3:25.90 Coinman_
6.  3:29.58 OriginalUsername
7.  3:33.19 nevinscph
8.  3:49.60 xyzzy
9.  3:56.83 DGCubes
10.  4:11.76 jake.levine
11.  4:16.72 nikodem.rudy
12.  4:21.73 dollarstorecubes
13.  4:41.74 abunickabhi
14.  5:01.49 Fred Lang
15.  5:20.61 Liam Wadek
16.  5:23.00 Logan
17.  6:12.81 brad711
18.  6:20.93 One Wheel
19.  6:24.05 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
20.  7:05.13 Petri Krzywacki
21.  8:17.15 Rollercoasterben
22.  11:26.94 PingPongCuber
23.  DNF JakubDrobny
23.  DNF João Vinicius
23.  DNF Michał Krasowski


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(56)
1.  3.66 Varun Mohanraj
2.  3.67 Khairur Rachim
3.  3.83 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  4.00 MichaelNielsen
5.  4.14 ExultantCarn
6.  4.26 asacuber
7.  4.45 Michał Krasowski
8.  4.57 TipsterTrickster
9.  5.21 OriginalUsername
10.  5.33 Sean Hartman
11.  5.67 ichcubegern
12.  6.14 Angry_Mob
13.  6.42 JoXCuber
14.  7.18 NathanaelCubes
15.  7.51 milo black
16.  7.92 JakeKlassen
17.  8.67 riz3ndrr
18.  8.85 Mateusz Kozioł
19.  9.69 G2013
20.  10.49 JakubDrobny
21.  11.12 Nutybaconator
22.  14.10 typo56
23.  15.45 Trig0n
24.  16.84 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
25.  17.34 abunickabhi
26.  18.81 Fred Lang
27.  20.64 fun at the joy
28.  21.08 niclas.mach
29.  22.16 Mike Hughey
30.  25.81 LolTreeMan
31.  26.88 Logan
31.  26.88 monstercuber
33.  28.73 Thelegend12
34.  30.18 nevinscph
35.  31.15 MattP98
36.  33.41 Glomnipotent
37.  33.62 tavery343
38.  35.21 Alpha cuber
39.  37.40 Natanael
40.  37.43 remopihel
41.  37.53 Billybong378
42.  37.56 MatsBergsten
43.  38.95 dollarstorecubes
44.  39.75 VIBE_ZT
45.  44.90 cuberkid10
46.  46.42 Immolated-Marmoset
47.  50.47 Jacck
48.  1:03.83 Axel Lönnstedt
49.  1:11.17 Bonkashi
50.  1:25.82 One Wheel
51.  1:38.37 Kejepsi
52.  1:54.07 ngmh
53.  DNF Koen van Aller
53.  DNF Julio974
53.  DNF mihnea3000
53.  DNF John Benwell


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(36)
1.  23.36 G2013
2.  28.47 Andrew_Rizo
3.  28.88 ican97


Spoiler



4.  36.96 abunickabhi
5.  39.82 typo56
6.  1:04.69 NathanaelCubes
7.  1:16.89 monstercuber
8.  1:19.73 nevinscph
9.  1:26.03 revaldoah
10.  1:26.51 Ontricus
11.  1:35.03 niclas.mach
12.  1:52.82 Khairur Rachim
13.  1:53.39 MatsBergsten
14.  1:53.53 Glomnipotent
15.  2:06.57 abhijat
16.  2:22.37 BradenTheMagician
17.  2:23.12 Natanael
18.  2:25.55 dollarstorecubes
19.  2:26.43 Nutybaconator
20.  2:41.96 thatkid
21.  2:42.56 cuberkid10
22.  3:10.27 OriEy
23.  4:02.58 Jacck
24.  4:14.60 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
25.  5:01.53 VIBE_ZT
26.  5:04.37 Axel Lönnstedt
27.  6:28.22 Fred Lang
28.  DNF MattP98
28.  DNF Logan
28.  DNF fun at the joy
28.  DNF JackPfeifer
28.  DNF remopihel
28.  DNF AlphaCam625
28.  DNF Sean Hartman
28.  DNF ichcubegern
28.  DNF One Wheel


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(10)
1.  2:38.38 abunickabhi
2.  4:38.99 nevinscph
3.  4:48.27 Mikikajek


Spoiler



4.  5:45.82 MatsBergsten
5.  9:06.26 Ontricus
6.  11:05.92 Jacck
7.  11:31.36 brad711
8.  DNF monstercuber
8.  DNF typo56
8.  DNF Sean Hartman


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(8)
1.  9:53.33 typo56
2.  12:27.09 Dylan Swarts
3.  14:06.76 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  16:02.94 Jacck
5.  DNF thecubingwizard
5.  DNF nevinscph
5.  DNF abunickabhi
5.  DNF Sean Hartman


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  32:29.36 Dylan Swarts
2.  DNF Jacck
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(14)
1.  54/60 60:00 sigalig
2.  26/27 55:33 typo56
3.  20/21 49:13 Dylan Swarts


Spoiler



4.  20/28 60:00 Keroma12
5.  11/14 60:00 nevinscph
6.  7/8 33:54 NathanaelCubes
7.  3/3 7:56 revaldoah
8.  2/2 1:30 abunickabhi
9.  4/6 30:33 JakubDrobny
10.  2/3 8:57 Ontricus
11.  4/8 24:15 LolTreeMan
12.  1/2 9:42 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
12.  9/23 60:00 Sean Hartman
12.  1/3 15:06 RyuKagamine


*3x3x3 one-handed*(119)
1.  11.54 Khairur Rachim
2.  13.05 tJardigradHe
3.  13.37 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  13.49 Sean Hartman
5.  13.59 Sameer Aggarwal
6.  14.55 OriginalUsername
7.  14.63 ichcubegern
8.  14.92 JackPfeifer
9.  14.97 GenTheThief
10.  15.52 thecubingwizard
11.  15.92 milo black
12.  16.11 Jscuber
13.  16.12 asacuber
14.  17.14 Clément B.
15.  17.38 mihnea3000
16.  17.39 Coinman_
17.  17.43 abunickabhi
18.  17.59 MrKuba600
19.  17.68 riz3ndrr
20.  17.69 NewoMinx
21.  17.74 cuberkid10
22.  17.92 dollarstorecubes
23.  17.94 2017LAMB06
24.  17.97 BradenTheMagician
25.  18.15 Shadowjockey
26.  18.26 HawaiiLife745
27.  18.43 Ontricus
28.  19.11 MCuber
29.  19.31 Michał Krasowski
30.  19.36 typo56
31.  19.39 ARandomCuber
32.  19.43 Zeke Mackay
33.  19.89 LolTreeMan
34.  20.07 niclas.mach
35.  20.19 boroc226han
36.  20.29 V.Kochergin
37.  20.69 ExultantCarn
38.  20.71 Little Sunrise
39.  20.75 2018JAIN01
40.  20.91 Nutybaconator
41.  21.21 zhata
42.  21.39 AlphaCam625
43.  21.51 Michael DeLaRosa
44.  21.62 DonovanTheCool
45.  21.85 JoXCuber
46.  21.93 xyzzy
47.  22.07 Trig0n
48.  22.13 MartinN13
49.  22.23 João Vinicius
50.  22.37 nikodem.rudy
51.  22.60 Mateusz Kozioł
52.  22.75 TheKravCuber
53.  22.83 JakubDrobny
54.  22.85 [email protected]
55.  23.25 Logan
56.  23.38 Cooki348
57.  24.08 TheCube4226
58.  24.49 skewby_cuber
59.  24.68 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
60.  24.71 begiuli65
61.  24.87 Axel Lönnstedt
62.  25.08 Glomnipotent
63.  25.30 ThatLucas
64.  25.44 Natanael
65.  25.60 fun at the joy
66.  25.77 G2013
67.  25.94 Alea
68.  26.14 d2polld
69.  26.51 InlandEmpireCuber
70.  26.56 Bonkashi
71.  26.64 Angry_Mob
72.  26.82 MattP98
73.  26.85 DGCubes
74.  26.86 remopihel
75.  27.60 brad711
76.  27.85 Liam Wadek
77.  28.05 epride17
78.  28.16 Fred Lang
79.  28.51 TheNoobCuber
80.  28.59 speedcube.insta
81.  28.70 Sub1Hour
82.  28.82 Dylan Swarts
83.  29.84 tavery343
84.  30.37 [email protected]
85.  30.63 Guilhermehrc
86.  30.80 Rollercoasterben
87.  30.82 revaldoah
88.  30.83 abhijat
89.  32.16 Petri Krzywacki
90.  32.25 Julio974
91.  32.64 ngmh
92.  32.77 Isaac Latta
93.  33.55 VIBE_ZT
94.  34.06 Immolated-Marmoset
95.  34.60 DesertWolf
96.  35.20 nevinscph
97.  35.25 Underwatercuber
98.  35.26 Alpha cuber
99.  36.07 Koen van Aller
100.  36.11 OriEy
101.  37.90 bennettstouder
102.  38.00 Kejepsi
103.  38.27 RapsinSix
104.  38.33 PingPongCuber
105.  39.63 HooverCuber
106.  40.93 pizzacrust
107.  41.80 oliver sitja sichel
108.  41.89 george dunners
109.  43.50 Brayden Adams
109.  43.50 One Wheel
111.  45.70 filipemtx
112.  47.41 Mike Hughey
113.  47.68 Comvat
114.  50.43 Billybong378
115.  56.14 Vraj95Soni
116.  1:04.09 Thelegend12
117.  1:10.25 PetrusQuber
118.  1:16.75 Charlene Palafox
119.  1:32.57 Bamboo Cuber


*3x3x3 With feet*(14)
1.  35.45 OriginalUsername
2.  37.89 JoXCuber
3.  43.54 HawaiiLife745


Spoiler



4.  45.69 dollarstorecubes
5.  46.00 V.Kochergin
6.  49.60 Sean Hartman
7.  57.07 asacuber
8.  1:17.99 epride17
9.  1:22.39 ichcubegern
10.  1:49.40 fun at the joy
11.  2:41.09 Immolated-Marmoset
12.  3:07.39 oliver sitja sichel
13.  3:16.76 RyuKagamine
14.  3:39.01 nevinscph


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(13)
1.  37.22 ichcubegern
2.  42.10 abunickabhi
3.  54.41 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  56.92 Natanael
5.  1:00.38 Sean Hartman
6.  1:04.52 Fred Lang
7.  1:04.70 dollarstorecubes
8.  1:22.32 Axel Lönnstedt
9.  1:37.29 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
10.  1:51.64 ngmh
11.  DNF ExultantCarn
11.  DNF Logan
11.  DNF Kejepsi


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(15)
1.  29.33 (28, 32, 28) Smiles
2.  30.33 (28, 34, 29) Sean Hartman
3.  37.33 (37, 38, 37) Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  42.00 (38, 40, 48) dollarstorecubes
5.  44.67 (43, 44, 47) remopihel
6.  54.67 (68, 51, 45) Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
7.  DNF (26, 35, DNS) Theo Leinad
7.  DNF (31, 32, DNS) asacuber
7.  DNF (36, 35, DNS) Bogdan
7.  DNF (DNF, 39, 44) RyuKagamine
7.  DNF (42, DNS, DNS) cuberkid10
7.  DNF (57, DNS, DNS) PingPongCuber
7.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNS) Underwatercuber
7.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) niclas.mach
7.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) PetrusQuber


*2-3-4 Relay*(64)
1.  37.62 cuberkid10
2.  45.56 Khairur Rachim
3.  48.83 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  49.47 Shadowjockey
5.  50.40 Ontricus
6.  50.45 Sean Hartman
7.  53.77 ichcubegern
8.  54.09 Luke Garrett
9.  54.22 Clément B.
10.  55.03 MichaelNielsen
11.  56.02 BradenTheMagician
12.  56.29 boroc226han
13.  56.68 V.Kochergin
14.  57.38 milo black
15.  57.97 MCuber
16.  59.42 riz3ndrr
17.  59.59 Coinman_
18.  1:00.41 fun at the joy
19.  1:01.58 Logan
20.  1:01.93 dollarstorecubes
21.  1:02.19 nikodem.rudy
22.  1:02.34 DGCubes
23.  1:02.73 Little Sunrise
24.  1:03.04 Fred Lang
25.  1:04.93 typo56
26.  1:07.99 Nutybaconator
27.  1:08.65 DesertWolf
28.  1:08.74 Michael DeLaRosa
29.  1:08.76 Zach Clark
30.  1:09.23 AlphaCam625
31.  1:09.67 [email protected]
32.  1:09.91 niclas.mach
33.  1:10.76 Isaac Latta
34.  1:12.30 abunickabhi
35.  1:14.34 nevinscph
36.  1:14.93 jake.levine
37.  1:15.64 epride17
38.  1:19.20 Natanael
39.  1:19.86 d2polld
40.  1:20.19 John Benwell
41.  1:21.21 Julio974
42.  1:22.02 ThatLucas
43.  1:24.08 Axel Lönnstedt
44.  1:24.98 Koen van Aller
45.  1:25.01 Angry_Mob
46.  1:25.53 2018JAIN01
47.  1:26.61 Rollercoasterben
48.  1:31.62 pizzacrust
49.  1:35.73 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
50.  1:36.28 InlandEmpireCuber
51.  1:36.41 vilkkuti25
52.  1:42.39 Ian Pang
53.  1:43.29 VIBE_ZT
54.  1:46.73 Petri Krzywacki
55.  1:48.22 markdlei
56.  1:49.95 [email protected]
57.  1:52.54 HooverCuber
58.  1:55.55 Brayden Adams
59.  1:58.67 One Wheel
60.  2:02.55 oliver sitja sichel
61.  2:05.91 PingPongCuber
62.  2:07.45 ngmh
63.  2:24.32 Comvat
64.  3:06.53 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(34)
1.  1:42.86 cuberkid10
2.  1:53.72 Sean Hartman
3.  1:54.19 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  1:58.35 OriginalUsername
5.  2:04.24 ichcubegern
6.  2:08.54 Luke Garrett
7.  2:21.76 DGCubes
8.  2:22.45 boroc226han
9.  2:23.14 Ontricus
10.  2:23.66 V.Kochergin
11.  2:28.13 Clément B.
12.  2:36.45 nevinscph
13.  2:39.34 riz3ndrr
14.  2:39.67 dollarstorecubes
15.  2:42.23 fun at the joy
16.  2:42.36 Fred Lang
17.  2:56.85 Nutybaconator
18.  3:03.62 Alea
19.  3:13.26 Rollercoasterben
20.  3:19.60 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
21.  3:23.69 d2polld
22.  3:23.83 Natanael
23.  3:44.03 [email protected]
24.  3:44.18 vilkkuti25
25.  3:52.72 Axel Lönnstedt
26.  4:14.52 Petri Krzywacki
27.  4:14.78 One Wheel
28.  4:14.79 Koen van Aller
29.  4:34.12 Ian Pang
30.  4:45.67 pizzacrust
31.  5:15.84 Brayden Adams
32.  5:18.35 PingPongCuber
33.  7:15.28 MatsBergsten
34.  DNF abunickabhi


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(13)
1.  3:47.36 Sean Hartman
2.  4:07.53 ichcubegern
3.  4:19.18 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  5:16.86 nevinscph
5.  5:38.09 dollarstorecubes
6.  5:41.14 boroc226han
7.  5:41.33 fun at the joy
8.  5:49.40 abunickabhi
9.  6:24.30 Fred Lang
10.  7:26.15 Rollercoasterben
11.  7:46.56 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
12.  9:55.71 One Wheel
13.  12:42.65 PingPongCuber


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)
1.  6:48.67 Sean Hartman
2.  7:04.84 ichcubegern
3.  7:58.24 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  8:27.19 nevinscph
5.  9:48.94 dollarstorecubes
6.  10:40.98 abunickabhi
7.  11:11.35 Fred Lang
8.  13:38.27 OriEy
9.  14:45.52 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
10.  14:59.38 One Wheel
11.  16:05.53 Rollercoasterben
12.  28:08.05 PingPongCuber


*Clock*(44)
1.  4.77 TipsterTrickster
2.  5.34 MartinN13
3.  6.04 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  6.43 ARandomCuber
5.  6.89 MattP98
6.  7.52 cuberkid10
7.  7.54 Sean Hartman
8.  8.05 JoXCuber
9.  8.16 BradenTheMagician
10.  8.87 typo56
11.  9.19 JackPfeifer
12.  9.23 DesertWolf
13.  9.94 MichaelNielsen
14.  10.02 Luke Garrett
15.  10.78 Michał Krasowski
16.  11.03 NathanaelCubes
16.  11.03 OriginalUsername
18.  11.08 Liam Wadek
19.  11.16 ichcubegern
20.  11.79 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
21.  12.05 AlphaCam625
22.  12.07 mikiwow123
23.  12.08 JakubDrobny
24.  12.24 revaldoah
25.  12.60 remopihel
26.  12.70 HawaiiLife745
27.  13.33 V.Kochergin
28.  13.79 epride17
29.  14.40 RyuKagamine
30.  14.51 fun at the joy
31.  14.98 VIBE_ZT
32.  15.89 Fred Lang
33.  16.68 João Vinicius
34.  17.09 Alpha cuber
35.  18.37 boroc226han
36.  18.60 nevinscph
37.  21.08 DhruvA
38.  25.65 Nutybaconator
39.  29.66 PingPongCuber
40.  32.05 Logan
41.  36.57 riz3ndrr
42.  36.88 oliver sitja sichel
43.  48.37 Isaac Latta
44.  DNF MCuber


*Megaminx*(49)
1.  54.10 NewoMinx
2.  54.93 Khairur Rachim
3.  55.33 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:01.13 OriginalUsername
5.  1:03.30 V.Kochergin
6.  1:03.62 Legomanz
7.  1:04.54 MrKuba600
8.  1:05.32 HawaiiLife745
9.  1:06.34 DGCubes
10.  1:08.72 ichcubegern
11.  1:10.53 Michał Krasowski
12.  1:12.59 typo56
13.  1:14.73 Fred Lang
14.  1:14.98 dollarstorecubes
15.  1:14.99 Clément B.
16.  1:16.39 BradenTheMagician
17.  1:19.12 Keroma12
18.  1:22.32 NathanaelCubes
19.  1:26.74 milo black
20.  1:28.90 Coinman_
21.  1:32.03 Nutybaconator
22.  1:32.04 ARandomCuber
23.  1:32.25 tavery343
24.  1:34.49 Axel Lönnstedt
25.  1:35.86 BleachedTurtle
26.  1:36.09 AlphaCam625
27.  1:36.32 nevinscph
28.  1:37.12 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
29.  1:41.80 asacuber
30.  1:41.83 Logan
31.  1:41.92 2018JAIN01
32.  1:42.45 Immolated-Marmoset
33.  1:44.18 boroc226han
34.  1:44.62 epride17
35.  1:45.04 Trig0n
36.  1:46.75 João Vinicius
37.  1:49.18 Cooki348
38.  1:54.96 remopihel
39.  1:56.95 Sub1Hour
40.  2:04.26 abunickabhi
41.  2:05.62 Rollercoasterben
42.  2:17.67 Natanael
43.  2:19.13 Dylan Swarts
44.  2:29.68 Petri Krzywacki
45.  2:30.99 PingPongCuber
46.  2:45.75 Alpha cuber
47.  2:56.77 speedcube.insta
48.  3:23.02 One Wheel
49.  DNF MCuber


*Pyraminx*(102)
1.  2.54 tJardigradHe
2.  2.68 parkertrager
3.  2.70 Magdamini


Spoiler



4.  2.78 MichaelNielsen
5.  2.94 Toothcraver55
6.  3.03 Cooki348
7.  3.15 MrKuba600
8.  3.20 DGCubes
9.  3.29 MartinN13
10.  3.44 Abhi
11.  3.45 Sameer Aggarwal
12.  3.47 JackPfeifer
13.  3.61 JakubDrobny
14.  3.73 Ontricus
15.  4.01 remopihel
16.  4.19 Ghost Cuber
17.  4.24 milo black
17.  4.24 niclas.mach
19.  4.45 Sean Hartman
20.  4.50 JoXCuber
21.  4.52 BradenTheMagician
22.  4.56 typo56
23.  4.57 Cuz Red
24.  4.58 Trig0n
25.  4.62 OriginalUsername
26.  5.05 Logan
27.  5.27 dollarstorecubes
28.  5.30 Shadowjockey
29.  5.31 BradyCubes08
30.  5.32 mihnea3000
31.  5.40 MCuber
32.  5.45 UnknownCanvas
33.  5.59 AlphaCam625
34.  5.60 ichcubegern
35.  5.61 cuberkid10
36.  5.75 MattP98
37.  6.01 Luke Garrett
37.  6.01 Sub1Hour
39.  6.05 HawaiiLife745
40.  6.08 V.Kochergin
40.  6.08 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
42.  6.12 Zeke Mackay
43.  6.24 NathanaelCubes
44.  6.38 taco_schell
45.  6.66 begiuli65
45.  6.66 Nutybaconator
47.  6.78 riz3ndrr
48.  6.82 DesertWolf
49.  6.87 boroc226han
49.  6.87 Liam Wadek
51.  6.88 nikodem.rudy
52.  6.97 João Vinicius
53.  7.08 VIBE_ZT
54.  7.10 Brayden Adams
55.  7.21 ExultantCarn
55.  7.21 TheNoobCuber
57.  7.22 Isaac Latta
58.  7.51 Julio974
59.  7.56 monstercuber
60.  7.58 Rollercoasterben
61.  8.03 Billybong378
62.  8.13 abunickabhi
63.  8.22 skewby_cuber
64.  8.27 BleachedTurtle
65.  8.35 abhijat
66.  8.61 RapsinSix
67.  8.68 Clément B.
68.  8.72 [email protected]
69.  8.74 tavery343
70.  8.82 Dylan Swarts
71.  8.83 yudo.r
72.  9.04 fun at the joy
73.  9.21 Koen van Aller
74.  9.54 Natanael
75.  9.63 Angry_Mob
76.  9.74 2018JAIN01
77.  9.76 Fred Lang
78.  9.77 george dunners
79.  9.98 Alpha cuber
80.  10.06 topppits
81.  10.35 PingPongCuber
82.  10.37 Immolated-Marmoset
83.  10.47 Axel Lönnstedt
84.  10.48 dschieses
85.  10.70 Henry Lipka
86.  10.78 epride17
87.  10.87 wearephamily1719
88.  11.46 oliver sitja sichel
89.  11.67 eyeball321
90.  12.05 Comvat
91.  12.24 DarkSavage
92.  12.79 Cubeguy11
93.  13.21 ngmh
94.  13.28 Ian Pang
95.  13.30 Thelegend12
96.  13.69 HooverCuber
97.  13.98 markdlei
98.  14.02 DonovanTheCool
99.  14.38 nevinscph
100.  15.43 OriEy
101.  19.78 MarkA64
102.  DNF Keenan Johnson


*Square-1*(87)
1.  6.84 Michał Krasowski
2.  7.62 Sameer Aggarwal
3.  7.78 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  9.51 thecubingwizard
5.  9.54 sai
6.  11.16 Shadowjockey
7.  11.72 MrKuba600
8.  11.80 GTGil
9.  11.91 Zach Clark
10.  11.92 cuberkid10
11.  12.79 Clément B.
12.  12.91 BradenTheMagician
12.  12.91 typo56
14.  13.46 DesertWolf
15.  13.60 Rollercoasterben
16.  13.66 Coneman
17.  14.05 NewoMinx
18.  14.41 ichcubegern
19.  14.50 Sean Hartman
20.  14.77 asacuber
21.  14.85 MichaelNielsen
22.  15.16 Sub1Hour
23.  16.14 BradyCubes08
24.  16.23 Magdamini
25.  16.48 JoXCuber
26.  16.92 riz3ndrr
27.  17.63 NathanaelCubes
28.  17.78 AlphaCam625
29.  18.69 MCuber
30.  19.08 DGCubes
31.  19.25 OriginalUsername
32.  19.42 MattP98
33.  19.59 João Vinicius
34.  19.66 niclas.mach
35.  19.98 mihnea3000
36.  20.02 Keenan Johnson
37.  20.18 HawaiiLife745
38.  20.20 milo black
39.  20.45 Luke Garrett
40.  20.69 ExultantCarn
41.  21.60 boroc226han
42.  21.81 ThatLucas
43.  21.91 VIBE_ZT
44.  22.55 Logan
45.  24.70 parkertrager
46.  24.91 DonovanTheCool
47.  25.06 Underwatercuber
48.  25.32 monstercuber
49.  25.38 remopihel
50.  26.25 Ontricus
51.  26.84 Infraredlizards
52.  27.39 Legomanz
53.  27.61 LolTreeMan
54.  27.78 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
55.  27.97 abhijat
56.  28.35 Fred Lang
57.  28.56 Trig0n
58.  28.78 skewby_cuber
59.  30.80 Comvat
60.  31.16 Julio974
61.  31.41 Immolated-Marmoset
62.  33.09 Brayden Adams
63.  33.62 BleachedTurtle
64.  33.94 fun at the joy
65.  34.90 dollarstorecubes
66.  34.95 bennettstouder
67.  42.04 Natanael
68.  42.20 Nutybaconator
69.  42.89 Alea
70.  43.58 PingPongCuber
71.  45.49 2018JAIN01
72.  47.72 Mike Hughey
73.  49.22 taco_schell
74.  49.53 markdlei
75.  51.01 Alpha cuber
76.  51.27 nevinscph
77.  53.89 Ian Pang
78.  53.95 Isaac Latta
79.  54.45 Dylan Swarts
80.  56.66 epride17
81.  56.99 yudo.r
82.  57.62 abunickabhi
83.  59.64 eyeball321
84.  1:02.86 Billybong378
85.  1:04.79 One Wheel
86.  1:08.93 Axel Lönnstedt
87.  2:17.54 ngmh


*Skewb*(94)
1.  2.29 milo black
2.  2.71 BradyCubes08
3.  3.25 riz3ndrr


Spoiler



4.  3.38 Michał Krasowski
5.  3.53 MrKuba600
6.  3.60 sascholeks
7.  3.61 asacuber
8.  3.68 Isaac Latta
9.  3.88 Magdamini
10.  4.02 NewoMinx
11.  4.06 MichaelNielsen
12.  4.20 Legomanz
13.  4.22 JackPfeifer
14.  4.23 João Vinicius
15.  4.27 OriginalUsername
16.  4.50 Sean Hartman
17.  4.54 tJardigradHe
18.  4.76 V.Kochergin
19.  4.79 AlphaCam625
20.  5.06 mikiwow123
21.  5.21 LolTreeMan
22.  5.24 thecubingwizard
23.  5.30 typo56
24.  5.40 d2polld
25.  5.41 Immolated-Marmoset
26.  5.52 JakubDrobny
27.  5.57 Kylegadj
28.  5.61 niclas.mach
29.  5.65 remopihel
30.  5.67 MattP98
30.  5.67 ichcubegern
32.  5.72 Sub1Hour
33.  5.82 MartinN13
34.  5.83 cuberkid10
35.  5.84 HawaiiLife745
36.  5.87 Alpha cuber
37.  5.88 Mateusz Kozioł
38.  5.98 JoXCuber
39.  6.01 DesertWolf
40.  6.07 Rollercoasterben
41.  6.17 Julio974
42.  6.20 Trig0n
43.  6.27 Zeke Mackay
44.  6.36 boroc226han
44.  6.36 DGCubes
44.  6.36 Nutybaconator
47.  6.41 epride17
48.  6.51 MCuber
48.  6.51 Sowrduk
50.  6.60 Luke Garrett
51.  6.73 mihnea3000
52.  6.78 VIBE_ZT
53.  6.91 BradenTheMagician
54.  7.06 Shadowjockey
55.  7.25 yudo.r
56.  7.41 Logan
57.  7.47 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
58.  7.71 Ontricus
59.  7.80 Billybong378
60.  7.81 taco_schell
61.  8.09 dschieses
62.  8.24 eyeball321
63.  8.28 Comvat
64.  8.39 dollarstorecubes
65.  8.64 NathanaelCubes
65.  8.64 Fred Lang
67.  8.82 Keenan Johnson
68.  8.92 [email protected]
69.  8.98 oliver sitja sichel
70.  9.18 BleachedTurtle
71.  9.21 fun at the joy
72.  9.51 2018JAIN01
73.  9.93 skewby_cuber
74.  10.62 DonovanTheCool
75.  10.96 ngmh
76.  11.02 Axel Lönnstedt
77.  11.12 HooverCuber
78.  11.24 RapsinSix
79.  11.49 nikodem.rudy
80.  11.50 pizzacrust
81.  11.84 abunickabhi
82.  11.99 Liam Wadek
83.  12.36 PingPongCuber
84.  12.37 Natanael
85.  12.38 topppits
86.  13.02 george dunners
87.  14.34 Brayden Adams
88.  14.85 Koen van Aller
89.  15.56 abhijat
90.  15.75 Mike Hughey
91.  15.97 Thelegend12
92.  19.33 wearephamily1719
93.  19.97 nevinscph
94.  23.85 DarkSavage


*Kilominx*(16)
1.  24.43 ichcubegern
2.  28.02 milo black
3.  32.42 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  34.05 Fred Lang
5.  36.15 Logan
6.  37.59 abunickabhi
7.  37.62 dollarstorecubes
8.  38.20 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
9.  42.21 mihnea3000
10.  44.35 Natanael
11.  49.95 NathanaelCubes
12.  51.74 Billybong378
13.  55.57 Axel Lönnstedt
14.  59.09 Nutybaconator
15.  1:03.95 PingPongCuber
16.  DNF João Vinicius


*Mini Guildford*(20)
1.  3:33.16 Magdamini
2.  3:45.68 Sean Hartman
3.  4:04.43 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  4:25.12 ichcubegern
5.  4:49.53 Luke Garrett
6.  4:51.27 HawaiiLife745
7.  4:59.85 BradenTheMagician
8.  5:05.47 dollarstorecubes
9.  5:35.50 boroc226han
10.  5:53.81 Ontricus
11.  6:04.81 fun at the joy
12.  6:16.78 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
13.  6:32.96 Fred Lang
14.  6:34.57 Nutybaconator
15.  6:57.98 riz3ndrr
16.  7:28.60 DesertWolf
17.  10:15.24 PingPongCuber
18.  10:27.42 oliver sitja sichel
19.  11:09.05 Brayden Adams
20.  13:09.71 One Wheel


*Redi Cube*(23)
1.  7.50 milo black
2.  9.04 dollarstorecubes
3.  10.15 Trig0n


Spoiler



4.  10.97 João Vinicius
5.  11.99 DGCubes
6.  12.54 Sean Hartman
7.  16.27 cuberkid10
8.  16.63 OriginalUsername
9.  17.99 BradenTheMagician
10.  18.07 JoXCuber
11.  18.40 PingPongCuber
12.  19.96 Logan
13.  21.37 Fred Lang
14.  21.54 george dunners
15.  21.56 Natanael
16.  23.92 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
17.  24.05 ichcubegern
18.  24.19 abunickabhi
19.  25.39 Rollercoasterben
20.  25.68 NathanaelCubes
21.  25.94 InlandEmpireCuber
22.  27.99 oliver sitja sichel
23.  28.30 Axel Lönnstedt


*Master Pyraminx*(15)
1.  20.45 milo black
2.  25.24 Ontricus
3.  31.69 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  32.42 ichcubegern
5.  37.04 DGCubes
6.  37.96 Natanael
7.  38.76 Billybong378
8.  47.28 abunickabhi
9.  50.39 dollarstorecubes
10.  56.79 Sean Hartman
11.  57.21 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
12.  1:06.18 Fred Lang
13.  1:20.30 PingPongCuber
14.  2:24.29 Axel Lönnstedt
15.  DNF pizzacrust



*Contest results*(195)
1.  1334 Sean Hartman
2.  1209 OriginalUsername
3.  1097 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1049 cuberkid10
5.  991 dollarstorecubes
6.  956 typo56
7.  931 milo black
8.  884 Luke Garrett
9.  874 Khairur Rachim
9.  874 DGCubes
11.  870 MichaelNielsen
12.  861 MrKuba600
13.  849 Michał Krasowski
14.  844 Ontricus
15.  837 HawaiiLife745
16.  831 boroc226han
17.  809 BradenTheMagician
18.  779 V.Kochergin
19.  772 Shadowjockey
20.  767 Clément B.
21.  765 Fred Lang
22.  760 Logan
23.  758 Nutybaconator
24.  740 JackPfeifer
25.  728 AlphaCam625
26.  723 niclas.mach
27.  718 riz3ndrr
28.  717 MCuber
29.  711 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
30.  706 abunickabhi
31.  703 JoXCuber
32.  681 asacuber
33.  649 João Vinicius
34.  628 Sameer Aggarwal
35.  623 JakubDrobny
36.  601 fun at the joy
37.  599 Zeke Mackay
38.  596 Trig0n
38.  596 NathanaelCubes
40.  594 mihnea3000
41.  591 tJardigradHe
41.  591 LolTreeMan
43.  590 Sub1Hour
44.  583 Magdamini
45.  578 nikodem.rudy
46.  565 G2013
47.  562 nevinscph
48.  555 ExultantCarn
48.  555 Natanael
50.  553 thecubingwizard
51.  550 remopihel
52.  545 Coinman_
53.  527 Rollercoasterben
53.  527 Legomanz
55.  518 Jscuber
56.  514 Michael DeLaRosa
57.  513 DesertWolf
58.  506 NewoMinx
59.  479 Isaac Latta
60.  476 MartinN13
61.  471 Axel Lönnstedt
62.  469 Dylan Swarts
63.  465 Little Sunrise
64.  454 2018JAIN01
65.  452 MattP98
66.  449 Julio974
67.  431 [email protected]
68.  424 monstercuber
69.  405 ARandomCuber
70.  400 abhijat
71.  395 d2polld
72.  389 GTGil
73.  388 Varun Mohanraj
74.  373 Angry_Mob
75.  367 BradyCubes08
75.  367 BleachedTurtle
77.  364 yudo.r
78.  362 Liam Wadek
79.  359 Toothcraver55
79.  359 begiuli65
81.  355 Zach Clark
82.  351 DonovanTheCool
83.  349 jancsi02
83.  349 skewby_cuber
85.  347 epride17
86.  344 Cooki348
87.  343 Sowrduk
87.  343 Kylegadj
89.  339 VIBE_ZT
90.  328 xyzzy
91.  326 Immolated-Marmoset
92.  323 RapsinSix
93.  319 ThatLucas
93.  319 tavery343
95.  313 brad711
96.  312 Mateusz Kozioł
97.  311 Alpha cuber
98.  306 zhata
99.  305 wuque man
100.  292 mikiwow123
101.  284 Brayden Adams
102.  281 Koen van Aller
103.  278 Glomnipotent
104.  277 DhruvA
105.  275 jake.levine
106.  274 Keenan Johnson
107.  266 Alea
108.  261 PingPongCuber
109.  256 bennettstouder
110.  255 Underwatercuber
110.  255 parkertrager
112.  250 Billybong378
113.  245 TipsterTrickster
114.  235 InlandEmpireCuber
114.  235 2017LAMB06
116.  230 Imran Rahman
117.  226 TheNoobCuber
118.  225 eyeball321
118.  225 JakeKlassen
120.  222 HendrikW
121.  206 Abhi
122.  203 oliver sitja sichel
123.  199 Keroma12
124.  196 topppits
125.  180 Bonkashi
126.  177 ngmh
127.  176 Petri Krzywacki
128.  172 revaldoah
128.  172 MikaSmulders
128.  172 UnknownCanvas
131.  171 Ian Pang
132.  167 taco_schell
133.  166 Henry Lipka
134.  164 Comvat
134.  164 One Wheel
134.  164 Guilhermehrc
137.  154 MatsBergsten
138.  153 HooverCuber
139.  151 Mike Hughey
140.  145 Infraredlizards
141.  144 pizzacrust
142.  139 [email protected]
143.  137 george dunners
144.  136 thatkid
145.  135 speedcube.insta
146.  134 [email protected]
147.  133 sascholeks
148.  130 Aadil- ali
149.  127 Kejepsi
150.  126 camcuber
151.  125 markdlei
152.  123 John Benwell
152.  123 jackeyguy
154.  119 ican97
155.  118 Aman Kamath
156.  115 GenTheThief
157.  112 TheKravCuber
157.  112 wearephamily1719
159.  110 Cuber2113
160.  104 Thelegend12
161.  102 dschieses
162.  101 colegemuth
163.  94 [email protected]
164.  89 Ghost Cuber
165.  87 sai
166.  85 filipemtx
166.  85 Jacck
168.  82 Cuz Red
169.  76 Coneman
170.  67 TheCube4226
171.  62 OriEy
172.  57 Cubinwitdapizza
173.  56 Casper A.
174.  50 Apolo
175.  47 T1_M0
175.  47 xbrandationx
177.  45 RyuKagamine
178.  43 Vraj95Soni
178.  43 Andrew_Rizo
180.  42 PetrusQuber
181.  37 Bamboo Cuber
181.  37 sigalig
183.  34 MarkA64
184.  32 DarkSavage
185.  30 vilkkuti25
185.  30 Cubeguy11
187.  25 [email protected]
187.  25 Smiles
189.  19 Mikikajek
189.  19 Theo Leinad
191.  17 Bogdan
192.  15 Atomix
193.  12 Charlene Palafox
194.  9 Eligora
195.  4 Vincent (Xuan Yong ting


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 20, 2019)

195 competitors this week. And the winner for this week is number 142.

That means our winner this week is *elishin08!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

